# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Cara dan Teknik Foto Koi

## afriansyah

Apakah untuk foto koi ada cara dan teknik nya? 
saya coba beberapa kali foto namun hasilnya tidak seperti foto-foto koi yang dilombakan.
mungkin pada master2 disini yang sering ikut kontes bisa sharing bagaimana cara foto koi yang baik.

tks

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

> Merk ocean free om 1botol 150ml harganya dibawah 100rb kok. Gambar arwana di dus ny





> Betul om
> Merknya 'Arowana fish stabilizer', di toko2 koi di bawah 100rb per botolnya





> Alternatif  minyak cengkeh.  Dosis sangat kecillllll.  Dikit aja udh telerrr.





> Setuju ,gw jg biasa pake minyak cengkeh lebih ekonomis khasiat sama sama teler, kemasannya botol kaca jadul ,bisa di dapat di apotek kecil, karna biasa di apotik modern seperti kimia farma, guardian ngga bakal ada, khasiat alternatif nya juga untuk menjaga anjing bebas dari kutu


siap para suhu nanti saya cari ditoko ikan deh yg gambarnya arwana, mudah2an aja ngak dikasih yang ada gambar tukulnya  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Jangan pakai minyak goreng dong om wah nanti koinya ngambek loh  :Focus:  :Focus:

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fachrizal29

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

